# [SOLVED] Can't Get Past Motherboard Splash Screen



## pschack (Sep 6, 2008)

Homebuilt system, working perfectly since built.

This morning, I came in to find that it had frozen overnight (was displaying my usual Windows 7 screen, but everything frozen).

Tried rebooting, but it will not go past Asus P5G41-M LE splash screen. Won't enter setup, or display post info. No beeps other than the usual single beep that indicates video is working.

I unplugged all the hard drives but that didn't make a difference.

All fans and power supply working. Behaving normally in every way except not getting past splash screen!

System Specs: 

Mobo: Asus P5G41-M LE
CPU: Intel E6300
Ram: 2GB DDR2
Three Western Digital Hard drives (SATA)
OS: Windows 7

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Get Past Motherboard Splash Screen*

What PSU are you using?

Try clearing the CMOS using the jumper on the board and with the HD's disconnected see if it will enter the Bios setup pages.


----------



## pschack (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Can't Get Past Motherboard Splash Screen*

I cleared the CMOS, but to no avail. The power supply is a 550W Okia unit. Haven't had an ounce of trouble with this computer, either. I'm totally stumped.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Get Past Motherboard Splash Screen*

Unhook any USB, or other external devices hooked up and try it.

Do you have access to a digital voltmeter to test with?


----------



## pschack (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Can't Get Past Motherboard Splash Screen*

Don't have volt meter, unfortunately,

This is a stumper, because the computer acts normally in every respect other than not booting past the splash screen. Not sure what to try short of replacing the motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Get Past Motherboard Splash Screen*

Try the PSU in another PC or another PSU in this one, if that doesn't show you anything then I would RMA the board.


----------



## pschack (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Can't Get Past Motherboard Splash Screen*

Was able to get in touch with the Asus tech support folks - at 9:30am on a Sunday morning - and they answered immediately. Very impressive in this day and age. Anyway, verdict is that motherboard went bad somehow, am RMA'ing with a new one on the way. Thanks to all for the suggestions. Live and learn!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Get Past Motherboard Splash Screen*

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## pschack (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Can't Get Past Motherboard Splash Screen*

Additional info for those experiencing the same issue: By tapping the tab key very quickly multiple times, I was able to get it to display the POST screen. That let me determine that it was freezing at "initializing USB controllers", which helped the Asus folks determine that the board had gone bad.

I've now swapped in a new board (same model) and it works fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't Get Past Motherboard Splash Screen*

Good to hear you have it up and run and the replacement went well


----------

